# Alber 37 MkII



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking to buy a Alberg 37mkII, our budge is for around $25000 for the boat so we can have a little extra for upgrades, our plane is to sail de boat for around 2 years around were we leave ( MA-USA) and maybe start do some ocean crossing and long trip to South- America. We found a great Alberg for sale close to us looking good and on our price range, I have being reserching and ready about some limitations, would just love to listen some insight or maybe some other boats suggestion, I just being looking for 2 years and just seems if we don't buy a boat and just keeping looking for the perfect boat is never gone happen, wish my budge was bigger but that is how much we have, we are looking for a seaworthy boat safe for long passages and comfortable to leave on.

Thanks you


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

With your ambition and that budget, I'd suggest you look at a vessel like the Albin Vega 27. Its capable of offshore use and cheap enough you'd have some monwy left or upgrading it well. 
$25000 does not go very far for world cruising. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you Sailingfool, we miss a chance off buy a Vega in ok condition for $5,000 2 years ago, my worrie as just the size as we plan to do some leave aboard, maybe for the summer here were we work. Trying to find a cost/size benefit.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

The Alberg 37 is a good boat but there are other boats of similar quality out there cheaper. Have seen Pearson 35s priced in the teens that looked decent. Sailed mine to Hawaii solo. The Bristol is dirt cheap compared to other listings probably because the interior needs to be refinished. This boat will probably have more interior room than the Alberg and should sail better especially in light air. https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1979/bristol-35-5-full-keel-3248168/?refSource=standard listing 
Another boat to look at is the Bristol 35 though didn't see any in your area for sail. A boat I particularly like for it's sailing bility is the Tartan 34C. There have been a number available at a good price.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

For 2 people you will want some space/size...keep her happy for long trips.
I woudnt worry too much about original factory interior appoints...other than the galley. You will change how the cabin is used if living aboard.
Dont even think about small boats unless she is a proven camper type person.
The 34c mentionwd above will allow for nicw cockpit space...tiller


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the information, defenetly gone start looking for does boats, she is a good camper, but defenelty if we have more livable space woud be a plus, that was one the concerns about teh Alberg 37 in my mind the LOA being longer I tought would have more space but clear is a very narrow boat.


----------



## alanr77 (Jul 24, 2009)

sailingfool said:


> With your ambition and that budget, I'd suggest you look at a vessel like the Albin Vega 27. Its capable of offshore use and cheap enough you'd have some monwy left or upgrading it well.
> $25000 does not go very far for world cruising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This X1000. There is much wisdom in having at a minimum, half the purchase price set aside for repairs and refit. It will need it. Especially when dealing with old boats, which I happen to love as well. Go to your local marinas and talk to people working on their boats in the back lots of the yards. Especially those who are new owners. They'll tell you the truth. Not to discourage you, but most people buy too much boat and don't consider the refit costs. SFool is 100% accurate. Listen to him.


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the information, I come across this one today on my research after Roverhi Suggestion, is a good price and we still have some extra money to help with the refit, the plan is to have the boat on the water for a year or two and really being sailing again, for we can start to do some long jurneys later.

This one seems to be a good compromise on size/price. 1972 Tartan 34c on sailboalisting for $14,000 that seems in good condition for a start.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As others have said, for what you want to do and in you price range there are a lot better boats out there;( that will sail better in light or heavier winds, be easier to handle, and have maybe more interior space, maybe more carrying capacity, better motions, and better or equal build quality) than the Alberg 37. 

The Tartan 34c is certainly one of them. Off the top of my head, here are a few more:
Apache 37 (S&S Design) 
Bristol 35.5 (Hood /Empacher) 
Bristol 33/34. (Halsey Herreshoff design)
Clearwater 36
CS 36
Ericson 35
Ericson 38
Hughes 38
LeCompte Northeast 38-3
Sabre 34
Tartan 33

Hopefully, this will provide some additional food for thought,
Jeff


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I would also add a Hunter 37C, a very well built Cherubini design, with a cutter rig. They have a cult following, and are a much better build than the standard Hunter, but also have a separate shower for the Misses, and sail quite well. They are hard to find for sale, people tend to hang onto them. 

Just my .02...


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff_H said:


> As others have said, for what you want to do and in you price range there are a lot better boats out there;( that will sail better in light or heavier winds, be easier to handle, and have maybe more interior space, maybe more carrying capacity, better motions, and better or equal build quality) than the Alberg 37.
> 
> The Tartan 34c is certainly one of them. Off the top of my head, here are a few more:
> Apache 37 (S&S Design)
> ...


Thank Jeff for all the amaizing boats, just found a nOtheast 38 close to home, looks beutyfull, little more money then we can afford, need to go take a look. Just wish I could post a link for that T34c , is on our budge and seems the family was taking care very well with new engine, rigging and so for. Will see with all this new options I will go for the hunt.

Thank you


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Moonrow said:


> ....Just wish I could post a link for that T34c , is on our budge and seems the family was taking care very well with new engine, rigging and so for.


This one?

https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/80141


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes Sailpower that is the boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That looks like a really nice boat.


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeff_H said:


> That looks like a really nice boat.


Thank you Jeff, being looking around and for the price and all the things the family work on tha boat seems to be a fair deal, and we still have some budge to work on other things.


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Was able to talk to the T34c boat, he just sold the boat, kind bummer the boat really looks good and had all the upgrades done was a our price range, now starting to looking for a new one.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Before getting too far into boat brand and size, it might be helpful to view all (!) of the terrific videos put up by this couple.
Two Afloat. They have now sold their boat, and one of them has health issues -- which precipitated the cruise in the first place. i.e. go while you still can go.





I would advocate an Ericson also, and full disclosure, my boat was constructed by Ericson.

Movies are usually not the best place for 'wisdom' but when the aged knight told Indy to "choose wisely" that was memorable advice!


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

That looks like a amazing boat.


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

so found a 1986 Ericson 32-3 and a sabre 34 on Craiglist Boston, boat kind on the same price range, any bigg diferecen on benefits I should be concern?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re:comparisons*



Moonrow said:


> so found a 1986 Ericson 32-3 and a sabre 34 on Craiglist Boston, boat kind on the same price range, any bigg diferecen on benefits I should be concern?


While I am partial to the Ericson, having done an overnight delivery on an E-32 Mk 3, I have also done a similar delivery on a Sabre 32.

Choosing between these is difficult. Both are upper tier constructed boats. The Ericson might be a bit faster, but still.... this is comparing "gold to gold" !
Survey will give you guidance.

It is great to have "tough" choices like this in life.


BTW, I am not sure where to find Sabre owners on the web, but you can find out a ton of info about Ericson's on the owners site, EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Sabre owners have a pretty active presence on a Yahoo Group. Own a Sabre 28 mk II. Have found it to be a cut above the typical West Coast boat like the Erickson. They seem to have a reputation as a better quality boat reflected in the prices asked. Am extremely happy with the way my S28 behaves. Easy on the helm, always in control and capable of very nice daily runs. Averaged better than 7kts over the bottom for one 24 hour stretch on the delivery. Sabre is still in business though now making power boats exclusively. There are still people at the company from their sailboat days who can help you out with questions that might come up. The only major issue I've heard of is a mast stop reinforcement problem on some of the models. They apparently used a plywood reinforcement that can delaminate if allowed to come in regular contact with water. Don't know which models or what the repair entails if there's been a problem. One other issues, they fell victim to the yuppie demand for wheels so hard to find one with a tiller, got lucky with mine.


----------



## Moonrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the Info, I found a Ericson 38 on our price range close to where my Mother leaves in Florida( We leave in MA), is a big difference between the 38-200 vs the 38? 

Is not ideal for us to get a boat down South, but could be possible if is a great deal. I have being looking for some sabre here and found a few on a price range even a bristol 35.5 in Boston that seems in good condition.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Moonrow said:


> Thank you so much for all the Info, I found a Ericson 38 on our price range close to where my Mother leaves in Florida( We leave in MA), is a big difference between the 38-200 vs the 38?
> 
> Is not ideal for us to get a boat down South, but could be possible if is a great deal. I have being looking for some sabre here and found a few on a price range even a bristol 35.5 in Boston that seems in good condition.


The Ericson 38 hull never changed, but there were two iterations of the original (head and separate shower stall forward) interior layout, and the popular aft cabin, shower, and head re-design in the model 38-200 that became really popular. For a while in mid 80's, they were building both versions.

I have done an overnight delivery in a 38-200. "Soft" comfortable and quiet motion in 5 foot seas and it maintained 8 kts for hours -- sail or motoring.

Happy shopping!


----------

